# Just a reminder to keep aware



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

of your surroundings. About a mile away, daytime stabbing...they call it a home invasion...I call it assault or attempted murder in the process of theft.

Keep aware. Know who is at your door. Be prepared...

http://wnep.com/2015/09/25/elderly-woman-stabbed-during-home-invasion/

The guy is still on the loose.

Matt


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, it is not an uncommon scenario here. Just answering the door is risky.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

You are right.

In a few days when the PFD comes out...
Drunk drivers and druggies increase...thief goes down.. and returns in a few weeks.

I am warning my son's younger friend to be alert on the roads due to the major increase of some affording things that impair them.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

The world is just scary.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wannabfarmer said:


> The world is just scary.


yes it is


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

where I want to said:


> Unfortunately, it is not an uncommon scenario here. Just answering the door is risky.


That's something I don't have to do. Everybody knows to call first. If they get to the door the dogs are going to take a dirt nap......


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

TripleD said:


> That's something I don't have to do. Everybody knows to call first. If they get to the door the dogs are going to take a dirt nap......


My old pit mix was like that. Loved everyone and everything but knew nothing came onto the property. He got cancer and had to be put down sadly.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We keep our gates (2000' from the house) shut all the time except when expecting someone, say like yesterday, wife had a UPS package coming. Have driveway alarms that trip for both vehicle and foot traffic.

But yeah, even with that setup, some occasionally make it to the front door. For example, last census....two guys at the front door. They walked past a locked gate, and somehow didn't trip the other motion detector, so their knock was a complete surprise. Additionally, one MORE of them was around the corner of the house petting one of the dogs who didn't sound off either..he stepped to the drive when the other two nearly fell over themselves backing away from the door (see below for why).......3 people to come ask census questions.....kinda overkill, huh ?

Of course, THEIR surprise is when I opened the door with a Mossberg 500 aimed in their general direction. 

"Uh, we're with the census"

"OK...so what gave you permission to criminal trespass on my place....you walked past a locked gate ?"

They stumbled around for an answer, but finally got to the census..

I told 'em two people live here.

"May I ask your name, sir".

"You can ASK anything you like, but by the Constitution, all that is required is a count of head for the purpose of representation in the House....and that is all the information you are going to get....a count...two people."

and bid them good day.....and git on back down the driveway.

Really po'ed me because 

1. I KNOW they already have mine and her names. 

2. What they REALLY hiked up the drive for was the GPS location of my front door, taken with his little electronic box. I have to think that info will NOT be for my benefit down the road, but to locate folks "on the list".....just like they used Census data (you know....that sacred stuff that never gets shared on individuals) to go round up the Japanese Americans on the West coast in early WW2 and put them in camps.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

You have to be aware all the time, don't let your guard down.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I don't mind answering the door, the dogs are good alarms and I generally know when someone is coming to the door. I am always armed and UPS would think I had been taken hostage if he saw me with out a sidearm LOL. I get folks wanting to purchase hens and or eggs daily so I am just sweet as can be to my customers. But then I worry that in the coming bad times they will remember where they got that food on the hoof .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> We keep our gates (2000' from the house) shut all the time except when expecting someone, say like yesterday, wife had a UPS package coming. Have driveway alarms that trip for both vehicle and foot traffic.
> 
> But yeah, even with that setup, some occasionally make it to the front door. For example, last census....two guys at the front door. They walked past a locked gate, and somehow didn't trip the other motion detector, so their knock was a complete surprise. Additionally, one MORE of them was around the corner of the house petting one of the dogs who didn't sound off either..he stepped to the drive when the other two nearly fell over themselves backing away from the door (see below for why).......3 people to come ask census questions.....kinda overkill, huh ?
> 
> ...



my wife worked the census for about 2 weeks , a week of training and a week of checking addresses , they were told to get a GPS bearing on your front door and told repeatedly that they were authorized because they were the government to do so ,she and I feel like you and she would do her reading on the closed gate from her car. then they asked her to go to the city that she tole them she didn't want to go to.

she decided between them wanting her to go past closed gates and decided to have her drive an hour to the city to a high crime area she told the she didn't want to be assigned to. it was time to go


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

TnAndy said:


> We keep our gates (2000' from the house) shut all the time except when expecting someone, say like yesterday, wife had a UPS package coming. Have driveway alarms that trip for both vehicle and foot traffic.
> 
> But yeah, even with that setup, some occasionally make it to the front door. For example, last census....two guys at the front door. They walked past a locked gate, and somehow didn't trip the other motion detector, so their knock was a complete surprise. Additionally, one MORE of them was around the corner of the house petting one of the dogs who didn't sound off either..he stepped to the drive when the other two nearly fell over themselves backing away from the door (see below for why).......3 people to come ask census questions.....kinda overkill, huh ?
> 
> ...


When the census came to our place I said "nobody lives here", shut the door and never saw them again...


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

So far the dogs have been a huge deterrent for people banging on the door. A lot just turn and leave, get back into their car and go. We have had a few shady types so up and the second they see the dogs being turned loose they get out of here. The UPS and Fed Ex guys are fine the dogs love them. Our dogs know by our body language who should be here and who needs to go. 

Crime is on the rise here and it is the daytime stuff that has been the worst. People are getting bold. I am always watching and if I see someone enter the driveway I always immediately make eye contact with them if I am outside. Some call me a bit paranoid, but I guess I would rather be safe then dead. We are in the process of putting alarms on the driveway by the road so we have a heads up if someone drives onto the property.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

wannabfarmer said:


> The world is just scary.


The 'World' has always been 'Scary',
Its the reason you have an evolutionary 'Fight or Flee' instinct.

Add in drugs, dense population numbers, the interruption of the natural process of selection, and social influances, we are reverting back to 'Predator Or Prey'.

Lack of parenting/socialist influences, is creating a generation of video game idiots that act out the crap they have spent countless hours playing,
Simply because parents used video games/TV/movies to occupy the kids instead of keeping those kids with them and teaching by example how to deal with the real world...

The pre-adolescent mortality rate used to be about 35% before antibiotics and advanced medicine.
That's 35% that nature would have 'Culled' from the human herd.

Nature doesn't cull/thin the herd for no reason,
There is something fundamentally wrong with immune systems, with biology in those people that we are now keeping alive, and those flaws are passed on to offspring...

NO, I'M NOT SUGGESTING YOU LET PEOPLE DIE THAT A SIMPLE APPLICATION OF ANTIBIOTICS WILL SAVE.
I'm not that simple minded, and I don't follow any dogma about this issue,
Just stating facts in the situation as it presents today.

More facts,
When Roe vs. Wade made abortions legal,
And abortions were common birth control, cheap & available,
20 years later we saw a SIGNIFICANT REDUCTION in crime.
The abortions were mostly poor, uneducated/undereducated,
And mostly from high crime/poverty areas.

20 years later, there was a significant reduction in the crime that happened.

Now, *IF* the two are connected, and I'm not saying they are,
Its something to think about...

Also, violent crime has been going up steadily, 
Starting almost exactly 20 years after federal funding was yanked to pay for abortions, and continues to rise...

Again, I'm NOT saying the two are linked,
But if they aren't, its one heck of a coincidence!

The reason farm kids get into less trouble,
They work, keeping them out of trouble,
They work with adults a lot more, which keeps them out of trouble,
They have to work as part of a team trying to achieve a common goal, and that keeps them out of trouble... And teaches them to get along & work with others.

Crime committed by folks in apprintace programs, particularly craftsmanship programs, have an offender rate that is almost too small to chart.
Again, working with adults, dealing with people in the real world is a learned skill.

Just some facts that may, or may not be related.
Argue them however you want to...

--------------

Having such a GREAT time on the farm/in the woods as a kid,
And acting on the assumption that most kids will do the 'Right' thing when they are taught how to deal with adult situations,

I've been a 'Big Brother' and Mentor for dozens & dozens of kids.
They come out, learn to do their fair share,
They learn to take pride in their work and contribution,
They get to run loose around the lake, beach, woods,
They grow up strong & capable,

And if they want to work with wiring/electricity, we do that,
Electricians/Electrical Engineers make a good living.

If they show interest in automotive work, we do that.
Auto Techs make a good living.

Same with plumbing/hydraulics, agriculture/horticulture/forestry,
Same with anything else...

Not only did the kids come back,
But they being their kids to lay around the lake, chase the dog, teach their kids to shoot,
Keep a little garden patch, and just hang out...

Only one kid wound up in prison, and she just got involved with drugs...
Not the first, won't be the last...
Doctors, Lawyers, Farmers, Auto Mechanics & Engineers, Pilots, people that learned to deal with the real world and went on to do advanced things...

I'm glad to see them, getting a little old for the cell phone generation,
But since phones don't normally work out here, we usually get to know the kids without the constant influance of their friends...
What one won't think of, a 'Tweet' will give them 20 bad ideas...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Roadking said:


> of your surroundings. About a mile away, daytime stabbing...they call it a home invasion...I call it assault or attempted murder in the process of theft.
> 
> Keep aware. Know who is at your door. Be prepared...
> 
> ...


I completely agree that people need to be aware but I think it extends way beyond minding personal property. 

I watch people out for a walk in urban and city areas with headphones on, totally unaware of anything or anybody within their vicinity, leaving them extremely vulnerable.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

In the city, I'm even more aware... out here, it's generally understood to not go where you are not known. This was apparently, for now, an attack on an elderly woman. Wouldn't work out with the house 4 doors down (a friend's place).

I worry for the elderly...and those that can't see the world for what it is.

BTW...guy is still on the loose...seems we keep getting these type of vanishing bad guys in the fall...remember Eric Frein?

Matt


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

In an 8 hour period today 2 women were stabbed in their home by an unknown person. The cases are not related and were in cities an hour away from each other. The first was an elderly woman who's house was broke into, the other they did not release an age but she answered her door and had some liquid poured on her and then was stabbed. The second incident was not far from us. Both women do not know who attacked them.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sadly this is the world we live in now.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Risk of local criminal lethal threat has been the world we have lived in for decades since crack cocaine and meth first became so popular in the 1980s. Only difference now is the viral gossip effect of social media that makes the local threat in one region more visible in other regions.

The apartment complexes around where I was living at in 1987 had 5 or 6 home invasions in 2 weeks by druggies until one of us who lived in the area and kept a firearm tucked under his armpit capped the home invaders when they kicked in his apartment door.

Those of us enjoying a beer on the courtyard balcony walkway in front of our apartments all instinctively drew our waist and shoulder holstered pieces after hearing the gunshots across the street as we fanned out left and right to cover the two drive entries to our building until we saw all the red and blue lights and holstered and moved the balcony happy hour inside.

We found out later from a LEO who lived in our complex that when the responding LEOs checked the body they found both a crack pipe and meth on the corpse and evidence in the corpses car linking him to a couple other home invasion assault and robberies the same evening he was put down.

Then as now dope heads had to rob to feed their habits and regular guys watched their surroundings and each others backs of folks they knew.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

An arrest was made, and reported about an hour ago... 15 year old... 

http://wnep.com/2015/10/01/teen-arrested-for-stabbing-elderly-woman-home-invasion/

Matt


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

That is sad it is a kid that young.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Several miles down the road is a very bad development with a large gang presence... wouldn't be surprised if he is from there, but they usually don't venture this direction.

We'll see.

Matt


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Update: Yup, he was found in that development. Claims he was going around knocking on doors to harass folks; this one actually opened the door, with a knife in her hand... apparently aware that something was up.

Also, not only did he stab her, he raped her as well. The 83 year old woman is currently in a medically induced coma.

wanted to put up a link, but the website is apparently overwhelmed presently. The original will get you in the general area..

Matt


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

That is horribly sad.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Update; he wants to be tried as a juvenile... :flame:

http://thetimes-tribune.com/news/mo...rly-woman-pushes-for-juvenile-court-1.2034876

Sorry, this was an act of a monster, not a "juvenile".

:flame:


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Of course "it" wants to be tried as a juvenile, figures it'll get a slap on the wrist & let go, um NO, it want's to act like an adult & stab, rape & rob, sorry, punk, you get to go play with with the "big boys".

I'm ALWAYS on the alert around my place here & have answered door more than once with Mr. Mossberg.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

He has heartless eye...the same eyes I see in a lot of mugshots of youths. A sad testament to our society.


----------

